# Should i use advocate on queen before mating and pregnant and lactating queens



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

I have always used frontline and panacur for my queens when pregnant and lactating.

Advocate and profender when not pregnant.

Should i use advcocate? Would anyone use it on queens before mating, pregnant and lactating queens? I have been reading information on the bayer site and it says no case studies with advocate have not been conducted on pregnant and lactating cats.

Opinions much appriciated.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I never flea treat mine, but over here Advocate says it's safe for lactating and pregnant cats.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know Advantage is safe, but not sure about Advocate.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive used Advocate before mating and after kittens have been weaned, i dont use anything whilst the queen is pregnant nor feeding kittens.


----------

